# Nice Lemon Peeler



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 24, 2022)

schwinn original - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

All original it was in attic more then 30 years



					nh.craigslist.org
				



Great price on this one


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2022)

to archive CL NH
schwinn original - $650 (North Woodstock)​

















Let us know who gets this; post some clear pics please.🥰


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 24, 2022)

@Oldbikeguy1960 How about this beauty, disc brakes and all.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 24, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> to archive CL NH
> schwinn original - $650 (North Woodstock)​View attachment 1756995View attachment 1756996View attachment 1756997View attachment 1756998View attachment 1756999View attachment 1757000View attachment 1757001View attachment 1757002
> Let us know who gets this; post some clear pics please.🥰



I'm tempted to make the 3.5 hour ride with a stop in Franklin to buy up a few bikes @Hammerhead has posted.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 24, 2022)

Crap man that's perfect other than color. I love it and wish I could buy it, someone will and part it out. 
I couldnt even consider it until January 1st and I know I would kill my monthly budget. I would have to sell some other stuff quickly.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 24, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> poop man that's perfect other than color. I love it and wish I could buy it, someone will and part it out.
> I couldnt even consider it until January 1st and I know I would kill my monthly budget. I would have to sell some other stuff quickly.



I have been looking for a yellow Schwinn


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 24, 2022)

That is the one then. Buy it quick so it doesnt get gutted.
Good luck man.


----------



## dave429 (Dec 24, 2022)

I hope someone on here is able to scoop this up! What a great deal. It would be a shame to see this blown apart and put on eBay like so many others.


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 24, 2022)

I’m in communication with him trying to make arrangements to buy the bike . He seems nice enough but He’s a bit difficult to deal with .


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 24, 2022)

tanksalot said:


> I’m in communication with him trying to make arrangements to buy the bike . He seems nice enough but He’s a bit difficult to deal with .



Awesome ,good luck real nice bike


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 24, 2022)

I will pay someone  to pick this up for me.

<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/sEULHciNa7tUQ" width="480" height="296" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## Tom Carroll (Dec 24, 2022)

Jeez guys….if this doesn’t look like a fake ad….it’s Craigslist too


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 24, 2022)

Tom Carroll said:


> Jeez guys….if this doesn’t look like a fake ad….it’s Craigslist too



I offered him a big delivery fee . He claimed not to have the gas $ to get the bike to me . So yes it very well could be a fake ad. I’ll take a ride if I have too .


----------



## danfitz1 (Dec 24, 2022)

Tom Carroll said:


> Jeez guys….if this doesn’t look like a fake ad….it’s Craigslist too



Hey, it's only been posted for 15 hours. I'm sure it's just that nobody has had time to follow up yet. The hardest part will be getting money wired to Zimbabwe on Christmas Eve


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 24, 2022)

You never know till you know, then it's too late. 

Check this out. Too good to be true can happen









						Ladies 3 speed Corvette..$50. | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/7571008947.html




					thecabe.com


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 24, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> You never know till you know, then it's too late.
> 
> Check this out. Too good to be true can happen
> 
> ...



He wanted a big deposit by cash app to hold the bike till I could get there. Needless to say that isn’t happening. That is why I offered him a big delivery payment. To see what he would do . I’m not giving up but I’m suspicious. I also offered more to than the asking price for the bike alone. Before the delivery payment.


----------



## danfitz1 (Dec 24, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> You never know till you know, then it's too late.
> 
> Check this out. Too good to be true can happen
> 
> ...



One man's too good to be true is another man's I have no need for or interest in a girls Corvette. But hey, to each their own.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 24, 2022)

danfitz1 said:


> One man's too good to be true is another man's I have no need for or interest in a girls Corvette. But hey, to each their own.



But you could make a killing parting it out. You have to think positive!😜


----------



## Tom Carroll (Dec 24, 2022)

That girls bike for 50 isnt the same thing….it’s not even on the same planet 

$4500 bike versus a 150 bike.
all senses point towards a fake ad on the lemon….he probably owns that bike and that what it looked like 20 years ago when he bought it but it’s 1 big chain jerk and you guys are lining up for his amusement.
a real seller finds a way to get it sold.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 24, 2022)

Tom Carroll said:


> That girls bike for 50 isnt the same thing….it’s not even on the same planet
> 
> $4500 bike versus a 150 bike.
> all senses point towards a fake ad on the lemon….he probably owns that bike and that what it looked like 20 years ago when he bought it but it’s 1 big chain jerk and you guys are lining up for his amusement.
> a real seller finds a way to get it sold.




It's probably the same guy that was down in Florida selling all types of high dollar pieces. Or that guy that was here on the Cabe a few years ago and the Feds still can't pin him to the wall.


----------



## Tom Carroll (Dec 24, 2022)

There is a pecking order when it comes to sales sites…

The Cabe

Ebay

Facebook Marketplace

Backpage [joke]

The Crazy Homeless Guy who talks with Teddy Roosevelt 

Craigslist


----------



## dasberger (Dec 24, 2022)

Same scammer that posts all over the place.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 24, 2022)

Tom Carroll said:


> Jeez guys….if this doesn’t look like a fake ad….it’s Craigslist too



that,s what i thinking


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 25, 2022)

This Lemon is 40 minutes away and I won't go. I totally know what kind of folks live in that area. Tis the season .... to post it on Christmas Eve .... I could be over & back before you have your morning coffee. DON"T BELIEVE IT & NOT WASTING EVEN TIME FOR A PHONE CALL!
 Doesn't have the money for gas but has a $4000 dollar bike. SURE HE DOES 🤣


----------



## Grey Ghost (Dec 25, 2022)

tanksalot said:


> He wanted a big deposit by cash app to hold the bike till I could get there. Needless to say that isn’t happening. That is why I offered him a big delivery payment. To see what he would do . I’m not giving up but I’m suspicious. I also offered more to than the asking price for the bike alone. Before the delivery payment.



Red flags all over the place.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 25, 2022)

If that add is legit, the bike is long gone by now


----------



## kostnerave (Dec 25, 2022)

I think it might be a scam. There was a Pea Picker disc bike listed a week ago on craigslist, in the North Carolina area, for 650.00. A friend of mine followed up on it and it had scam written all over it!


----------



## Sportyworty (Dec 25, 2022)

Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com
				




I think this link will work if you have a FB account. Regardless it’s the same bike listed as being in Blue Mound, Illinois


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 25, 2022)

Sportyworty said:


> Log into Facebook
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.
> ...



That is it


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 25, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That is it



Thank you everyone for the efforts figuring this out . Saves me from perusing the bike any further. My gut instinct was right on this one , Although I was hoping it wasn’t a scam .


----------



## dave429 (Dec 25, 2022)

Should have known it was to good to be true! I hate scammers.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 25, 2022)

Sportyworty said:


> Log into Facebook
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.
> ...




That Facebook account has been identified as a scammer many times over in the last month. I wonder if he just joined in sharing that Lemon or if he is the creator of the same bike that's listed on Craigslist in this thread.


----------



## dasberger (Dec 25, 2022)

This one is pretty nice as well...  $650 looks like the going rate!  🤣🤣






						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Sportyworty (Dec 25, 2022)

Description is a complete retail cut and paste. Not a single word about the actual bike. They always buy time with some sort of grievance or do not have immediate access to the article in question in order to answer the simplest question. Unfortunately they are in every hobby and their tactics are similar regardless of topic.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 25, 2022)

dasberger said:


> This one is pretty nice as well...  $650 looks like the going rate!  🤣🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just looked at their Facebook account. He donated to the cancer society bla bla bla. I wonder if his FB account has been compromised. I know a woman that had her account taken over by someone and she couldn't even access here own account. She had to start a new one.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 26, 2022)

dasberger said:


> This one is pretty nice as well... $650 looks like the going rate!



Schwinn Manta Ray 5 Speed Bike $650​Listed a week ago in Atlanta GA
Details
Condition Used - Good




Material Steel
Type Lowrider Bike
Wheel Size 24 in.
1971 Schwinn Manta-Ray All new in 71! A revolutionary bike that Stops Them All Exclusive Saddle Design! Big 24" wheels! Medium-Rise Handlebars! 5-speed Gears! Pace setting design from the leaders: The Manta-Ray introduces a lightweight camelbacl frame, forged steel front fork, 24" x 1 3/8" tires- sports front and Slik rear- New Sting-Ray style saddle, new medium-rise handlebars, 5-speed derailleur gears with Stik control! 52-tooth MAG front sprocket, 45 low to 89 high range, and front and rear caliper brakes for sure and safe stops.










Macks Leighman
Joined Facebook in 2008

Not me, not mine; follow along.😘


GTs58 said:


> I just looked at their Facebook account. He donated to the cancer society bla bla bla. I wonder if his FB account has been compromised. I know a woman that had her account taken over by someone and she couldn't even access here own account. She had to start a new one.



Sweetie has FB, but doesn't look at it for a few years now;
it's copy/paste bike pics, for us bike folk.😎


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 26, 2022)

There was a time not too long ago when you could buy bikes like that for those prices.Believe me, I did.


----------



## Tom Carroll (Dec 26, 2022)

Mantas are just yellow speedsters….if they had a disc I took the disc off put in a proper 5 speed hub and off they went just pure crap


----------

